# HP 2015 PCL XL error



## Cablemonkey (Dec 16, 2008)

I hooked up a HP P2015 via USB to a Dell 755 desktop. I can try to print sometimes and the error light will start flashing. when I restart it clears the error, I will print a configuation page and get an error that says
*PCL XL error
Error: Insufficient Memory
Position: 1774*
We have hooked up hundreds of the same printer and have had the same error alot recently. HP is clueless they have been sending a a firmware upgrade and this works on one out of ten printers. I am also getting this error on networked printers as well.


----------

